# What's best trim paint for amateur ?



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I will get raked over the coals for saying so, but, the Glidden "Grab-n-Go" semi-gloss at, of all places, Walmart isn't too bad. I used it on some cabinets where a customer didn't want to use ProClassic and I was pleasantly surprised by the results. It covered well in 2 coats and leveled decently but didn't level as well as ProClassic. Now, for durability I can't say until I give it 6 months to a year of abuse........


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I use this a lot. It is easy to use and not all that expensive


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

how are you painting and what are you painting. Brush/Roller, Spray. All makes a difference. Your in canada like me I prefer Dulux my self over Sherwin.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

Sherwin i like SOLO semi gloss and All Surface Enamel

Dulux i like Diamond Semi and PitTech Semi.


----------



## M4rtin (Dec 4, 2015)

I thought I would brush the door and trim.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

promar 200. it's cheaper and it covers ok.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

When I'm doing something non-high end, I usually use Sherwin Williams SuperPaint. Often goes on in one coat. Not top end leveling, but easy to use with good coverage and even sheen.


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

This past year I painted 5 doors as well fair bit of other trim with SW ProClassic waterborne alkyd applied by brush with good results. I'd rate my painting skills average at best. 

The first two doors did have a couple runs, but I was able to repair them. You do need to move fast as you said. It seems you looked into this better than I did when I first started.

I don't have extensive trim painting experience, so I honesty don't know what product is best. I'm just sharing my experience that I don't think PC requires professional level skill to apply properly.

I will say I've read several comments PC waterborne alkyd does such good job self-leveling that it its equivalent to spraying, but I didn't find this to be the case. The finish was quite good, and better than I achieved several years ago on two identical doors finished with a waterbased Duron enamel (witch to be honest I would have continued to use if I was still able to get it). But I'm pretty sure I could do better spraying, and I've only sprayed a handful of times. I've convinced myself very subtle brush strokes had character and are acceptable. Perhaps I'm just a crummy painter and am lying to myself (honestly, sometimes I wonder).

-Dan


----------



## Arkiepainter (Jan 1, 2016)

I like Super Paint also....or Sherwin-Williams Ovation....same thing.


----------



## slantedview (Jul 18, 2014)

I used the SW ProClassic and am very much a noob. I found the stuff to be just fine to work with. Paired with a Purdy Nylox brush, the finish was pretty smooth.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

Use Promar 200, it cheaper and it covers ok.


----------



## RRyan (Feb 9, 2016)

I paint quite a bit of trim with Sherwin Williams Pro Classic oil based paint in satin. It is very easy to use and my wife and daughter often help me and it looks fine. I roll it with a small roller and/ or brush it. It is some pretty forgiving stuff if you are okay with oil. I find the latex stuff to be more difficult to work with on trim.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

RRyan said:


> I paint quite a bit of trim with Sherwin Williams Pro Classic oil based paint in satin. It is very easy to use and my wife and daughter often help me and it looks fine. I roll it with a small roller and/ or brush it. It is some pretty forgiving stuff if you are okay with oil. I find the latex stuff to be more difficult to work with on trim.


I was always a big fan of oil too. It just gave that rock-like hardness to trim that I loved. Downside is the yellowing effect. I've done jobs with oil and the yellowing process begins about 6 months later. After 3 or 4 years, the trim begins to look orangish brown like nicotine.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Agree, I would almost never recommend oil in this day and age. But to paint a door why would you not invest $10 and get a weeny roller. Quicker, easier, no brush strokes, will give an almost sprayed finish, really no down side I know of.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have been using Benjamin Moore Advance semi gloss for trim---pricey but it lays out soooooooo smoothly---


----------

